# Found Young Pigeon need some help !



## markuk26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi , 

I found 2 young pigeons about 2 days ago , They were caught in very heavy rain and were soaked . They were crouched against a cars rear wheel .

I took them in and dried them off , and the next morning when it was dry i let them go and off they went .

But a day later one of them has come back , and it wont fly . All the other pigeons outside are resting for the night on windows and rooftops but this one wont , i took it back in because it was resting against the side of the curb at the roadside .

Could someone help with some information on caring for this bird . I will post a photo of it later on , but from the look of it i'd say it about 4/5 weeks old , but what concerns me is that its producing a lot of green and white runny feces and it feathers are sometimes all puffy , and it seems either unable or too weak to fly .

PS ... Are there any simple precautions i should be taking to safegaurd my health if this bird has an infecious disease ?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Someone will be one shortly to help you out with more help on this issue. In the mean time maybe help this little guy out by giving heat with a empty bottle filled with hot water with a towel wrapped around it and some wild bird seed and a bowl of water. If the baby won't take the bird seed then you can soak some cat or dog food in hot water till it gets mushy let it cool and put at the back of the babys mouth. Good Luck

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi there and welcome to PT. Thanks for helping the two jouveniles out and
bringing this one inside. If you can put the bird in a safe room and in a box 
w/a heating pad underneath it and set to low, this would be good. Make sure
there is adequate room for the bird to get off the heating pad if desired.

Here's a link from the Resource section on basic lifesaving steps:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

Allow the bird to be warmed for a half an hour before giving 
Rehydrating Solution.

If you could also include w/your pics, one of the droppings this would be
helpful. Are there any strong odors to the droppings? Could you open the
bird's beak and have a look inside and see if there are any unusual looking
growths/coloring? The mouth should be pinkish and clear of growths.
If you extend the wings, the bird should be able to retract the wings.
Your bird may just be too young yet to fully comprehend the wing thing,
or s/he may need some assistance.

What is your general location in case your bird needs some meds and we
have someone in your general area?

It's a good idea to wash your hands before and after handling the bird, as one
would any animal, common good hygiene should be adequate.

Thanks for helping again, a downed bird is very vulnerable to predators.

fp


----------



## markuk26 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Added Some Photos*

Thanks for the help , Here are some of the pictures i've taken .http://homepage.ntlworld.com/d.nugent2/newsite/Young-Pigeon.html

I just put fresh water in and for food it has the choice of Wild Bird Seed / Trill budgie seeds / Bread .

I also have these yogurt drinks Müller Vitality - Prebiotic & Probiotic , they also have a lot of Calcium in them .

When i put the fresh water in it took a drink , I took it out in the backyard for some fresh air and it was walking around eating little bits of bread and insects or something .

Inside its beak looks light pink and its pretty clean , i cound'nt see anything that stuck out as abnormal .

I could'nt get a good photo of its droppings because it done it in the water dish [ I've Changed it ] , but theres usually a lot and it really dark green and watery .

I live in a tenement block in Glasgow, Scotland , UK . Its really busy with cars and there are plenty of Cats around thats why i want it to be flying brfore i release it .

At the moment it just walks around and sits against a wall . 

PS ... My father used to fly Pigeons theres a Picture of his Pigeon Hut there .


----------



## markuk26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here are the Photos


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It's definitely a jouvenile, thanks for keeping it safe until it can fly away on it's own. It's hard to tell in the pics if the tail is just bent downward and not showing....is it missing its' tailfeathers?

fp


----------



## markuk26 (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont think its missing tail feathers , did you look at all the photos from here
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/d.nugent2/newsite/Young-Pigeon.html
mabye you can tell better then me.

It seems kind of unsteady on its feet . When i put it back on the ground it tends to fall forward onto its breast and then rights itself . But it dosent look as if it has any problem walking around , and it knows how to forage for food .


----------

